# VicTT has left the building



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.
Well, the name has.

I'm still very much around here and will continue to be - just with a different user name.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

At least folks wont insist on calling you Vic anymore..... 

Nice play on your name. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

See I told you.


----------

